# Roof brackets/jacks



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Spring cleaning has rediscovered a number of wooden roof brackets.

You guys may not be the most experienced with them, but I know I won't get some windbag BS answer here :whistling2:

Do people still use the older wooden style roof jacks? These must be 30 years old, but they look decent? Or should I just use them in the pit fire? 

And if anyone wants them, come on by. I see about 12 of them

ALSO, if anyone wants three or four pairs of the old steel ladder jacks - the old "knuckle buster" type. You are welcome to take them away. 

These are not mine, but for those who need a reminder what the steel ones look like, mine are just like these:










anyway, before I offer any of the above on FreeCycle, I thought I'd ask you all.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Spring cleaning has rediscovered a number of wooden roof brackets.
> 
> You guys may not be the most experienced with them, but I know I won't get some windbag BS answer here :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I think we've got some of those kicking around as well, although I have a vague recollection of giving them away to someone...that I didn't like. They were a sure-fire recipe for blood-blisters.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I think we've got some of those kicking around as well, although I have a vague recollection of giving them away to someone...that I didn't like. They were a sure-fire recipe for blood-blisters.


Yup, sure separated the men from the woozes. Always fun watching a noob trying to set one up. and NEVER using it until it was re-set. And that was back with wooden planks, which in their own special way separated the men from the not quites. But it was a beautiful dance when two long term partners rigged a house with 36 footers and 18' planks. :thumbsup:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> Spring cleaning has rediscovered a number of wooden roof brackets.
> 
> You guys may not be the most experienced with them, but I know I won't get some windbag BS answer here :whistling2:
> 
> ...


How the heck do you set those up on the ladder?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> How the heck do you set those up on the ladder?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


The two flat straps with the "stirrups" attach to the rails of the ladder. The hooks attach to the rails at a higher rung; the notches allow for adjustment.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> The two flat straps with the "stirrups" attach to the rails of the ladder. The hooks attach to a rung; the notches allow for adjustment.


So instead of them hooking onto the steps like they do now, they hook onto the inside portion of the vertical part of the ladder?

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> How the heck do you set those up on the ladder?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


I never used them myself, but my dad still had a set when I started working for him.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I never used them myself, but my dad still had a set when I started working for him.


Good picture Paul.

They also can hang on the "inside" of the ladder, which was often necessary when dealing with soffits.

They also fit wooden ladders better than aluminum ones, which is why your father had 'em (I am guessing)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

But now, what about the wood roof brackets? Are they safe for use? Worthwhile trying to FreeCycle ? Or just kindling?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the ones in Arch's photo are slightly different than the ones in Paul's illustration. As I recall the hooks went around the rails just above a rung.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

They can be placed either way. And both ways the hooks are above the rungs and around the side rails. I think Paul's pic being a sketch doesn't show the detail well. 

I do prefer the inside, but I think that's just from familiarity. And it's a hell of a lot easier (and safer) getting on and off the plank when they are on the inside.

But without a soffit, as you know, they do need to go on the outside when near the top of the ladder

BTW, I like the way that ladder has it's rungs offset.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> They can be placed either way. And both ways the hooks are above the rungs and around the side rails. I think Paul's pic being a sketch doesn't show the detail well.
> 
> I do prefer the inside, but I think that's just from familiarity. And it's a hell of a lot easier (and safer) getting on and off the plank when they are on the inside.
> 
> ...


There are versions that just hook over the rungs:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> But now, what about the wood roof brackets? Are they safe for use? Worthwhile trying to FreeCycle ? Or just kindling?


Check for dry rot.
If they've been under cover they should be fine.
I've had mine for over 30 years and just added 10 more.
Where were you 3 weeks ago?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> Check for dry rot.
> If they've been under cover they should be fine.
> I've had mine for over 30 years and just added 10 more.
> Where were you 3 weeks ago?



DAMN!

I was right here.And I could ask; why were YOU in such a rush :whistling2: 

If you want some more . . . . .


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> DAMN!
> 
> I was right here.And *I could ask; why were YOU in such a rush* :whistling2:
> 
> If you want some more . . . . .


Had to finish the roof before we started exterior painting.

Let me see when we're headed downhill (south) again.:thumbsup:
We go down to North Smithfield several times a year.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm about 15 minutes from the intersection of 95 and 495. I'd love to pass them onto a good home, and especially a PT'er :thumbsup:

(Now you've given me a GREAT excuse not to toss them - a hoarders dream come true)

And if you become real in need of more, how much could the shipping be ?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> I'm about 15 minutes from the intersection of 95 and 495. I'd love to pass them onto a good home, and especially a PT'er :thumbsup:
> 
> (Now you've given me a GREAT excuse not to toss them - *a hoarders dream* come true)
> 
> And if you become real in need of more, how much could the shipping be ?


You're saying that to a 4th generation expert hoarder!

I'd rather pay for the gas than shipping. 
Sure would be nice to have another dozen.
I've got just enough now to do 1500 sf. 
Just a few more and I shouldn't come across any projects I can't fully stage before I die......

What sort of barter can we work out?
I have rhubarb, horseradish, 'kraut, and homemade yankee BBQ sauce for trade.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Monstertruck said:


> You're saying that to a 4th generation expert hoarder!
> 
> I'd rather pay for the gas than shipping.
> Sure would be nice to have another dozen.
> ...


Homemade Yankee BBQ sauce??? You make your own ketchup?:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> You're saying that to a 4th generation expert hoarder!
> 
> I'd rather pay for the gas than shipping.
> Sure would be nice to have another dozen.
> ...


No barter needed, but I do like 'em all. As a matter of fact, we were just talking about rhubarb and strawberries the other night. The rhubarb would probably be welcomed by both the WW and I. 

Again, not necessary, but would be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Homemade Yankee BBQ sauce??? You make your own ketchup?:jester:


Tomatoe sauce, local maple syrup, local honey, molasses, dark brown sugar and a few select spices in my HillyBilly Hogwash. I make 5 gal. batches to hand out to family, friends, and special people. Others pay $15/qt.

Just finished digging up some 3 y.o. horseradish.
Should yield about 3 gals. after grinding.
Reset the heads and should have 5 times that much in 3 more years.
:cowboy::chef:


----------

